# Preserving Duck Wings for Training



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I have a 10 week old yellow lab pup, and I have a quick question about using duck wings. 

What is the best way to preserve the wings once cut off of the duck? Do I need to dry the wings first, or just keep them frozen when working with them?
I have around a dozen duck breasts from hunting last fall, and would like to use the wings on my bumpers to get the pup used to feathers and scent. I also have 6 whole ducks frozen for later on when he is big enough, as there are no live ducks available in my area at all, I have looked and I live within the city so keeping my own ducks is out of the question.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I dried them out and then froze them until I was ready to use them. I used a large rubberband to secure them to a small bumper.


good luck with your new pup


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I just cut'em off at the main bend where there isn't much meat. Then I set them up high in the garage to dry. I don't think there is need to do much else. I guess you could salt the meaty area if there is still some meat hanging on. 

tt


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I just cut them at the joint and leave in my garage also -- Zip ties on a canvas bumper work better for me than a rubber band. (just a suggestion)


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

MRGD said:


> I just cut'em off at the main bend where there isn't much meat. Then I set them up high in the garage to dry. I don't think there is need to do much else. I guess you could salt the meaty area if there is still some meat hanging on.
> 
> tt



Same here.


----------



## chme11l (Jan 6, 2007)

How long do they last in your garage?


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Indefinitely as long as they are dry in the garage on a shelf or something. Once they start getting used that is another story. Even ziptied, they will eventually work off or just break up. Of course, there are two replacements on every duck you shoot if you are so inclined to cut them off. I don't use them all of the time, just during introduction to feathers/birds.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We keep our's in the freezer with the rest of the birds. Our last puppy was almost 2 years ago... and we still have the wings in the freezer we used for him.


----------

